# Life in the Pond - Mid-Summer



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My 1200G pond's "green pea soup" has finally cleared up after a week of using a small UV unit. Since having lost two of my eight Red Comet Goldfish to unknown causes, things have stabilized. In this video you can see some of the inhabitants feeding on floating Tetra Pond sticks. Along with the goldfish, you can see the male Green Terror (only feeds on sinking pellets), the eight exCichlasoma beani, a couple of Florida Sleeper gobies that stick very close to one another, and a pair of Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal in full breeding dress guarding a batch of young. The 'beani' are the most active feeders. No sign of any of them pairing yet but I'm hopeful. I hadn't seen my female Green Terror for a while but just after I shot this video, I spotted her close to the surface on one of the end shelves, surrounded by a cloud of her babies.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice pond. A little surprised the ice is out in Winterpeg.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Boy, some of the fish sure are more aggressive eaters than others. Nice video notho!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Boy, some of the fish sure are more aggressive eaters than others. Nice video notho!


Thanks cichlid-gal. The 'beani' will feed vigorously at the surface along with the goldfish because they have no young to keep near. But they're very aggressive too. I just now went out and dropped in a temperature probe (shiny metal). A 'beani' grabbed it and took off like a 'tucunare' on steroids!! The temperature is 25.3 C (77.5 F), pretty much perfect (right now) for these guys.



smitty814 said:


> Nice pond. A little surprised the ice is out in Winterpeg.


Thank you.Ah, you've heard of my city. Right up there with Novosibirsk in Siberia. We'll probably have our first killing frost before the end of August :?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

When I went outside to check on the pond, I saw that the female Adinoacara rivulatus 'Gold Saum' and her progeny were clearly visible in the sunshine. So I grabbed my camera. She has her babies on a concrete block, the top of which is a few inches below the surface of the water and right at the end of the pond. It's about as safe a place as exists in there. The young 'Terrors' are grazing on algae and tiny micro organisms and have been free swimming for about a week. She looked as if she was getting ready to attack my camera so I backed off and let them be.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

We have had a run of warm weather lately as August draws to a close, with the day time temperatures climbing into the low 30s (85-90F). There has been a
corresponding increase in activity . Other than a build up of organic detritus at this point in the summer, the pond is still doing well. There have been some casualties. My two Sleeper Gobies seem to have "disappeared" along with a lot of the young Cichlasoma dimerus that I had put out there - not surprising with pairs of Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal and Andinoacara rivulatus 'Goldsaum' tending to their spawns and the exCichlasoma beani hitting about 8". Here's a brief video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZt0OB1b ... r_embedded


----------

